# Buying a Pacific Energy Stove - Looking for advice



## SKIN052 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi guys, finally made the decision to put in a wood stove. I have decided to go with a Pacific Energy as I have heard many great reviews on them and to be honest their is not allot of competition around so the service should be good as they are quite popular. I live in a newly constructed split entry approx. 2400sq/ft (12 up and 12 down) ice Styrofoam insulation for the foundation and a heat recovery ventilation system. I am considering the spectrum classic or spectrum (not sure of the differences.  Supposed to be rated for 2000sq/ft. I think that will easily heat the house. I really do not want to go the next step up (summit) as the stove seem a fair bit larger (and more expensive) and I really think it would be too much stove for my needs. Unless you guys convince me otherwise. Am i heading in the right direction? I plan on installing it at the bottom of my stairway leading into the basement for ease of getting the air moving up the stairwell. Any advice or recommendations would be much appreciated. This will be my first wood stove, but I grew up with nothing but wood heat so I know my way around a stove and wood but I am no expert by any means. Thanks guys.


----------



## madison (Apr 3, 2010)

If you live in a moderate climate, maybe. If you live in Alaska, No way.  State where you live to get some better advice.

I would suggest, as well, that if you are putting this in a basement below the split level,  and 2400 sq ft is above this basement where the stove is located, you will not be happy.

If the "basement" is the lower living area of the split level home, possibly adequate, again, depending on your climate.

Add a drawing and location will get some better advice here, possibly even from someone in your area.


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 3, 2010)

I live in Newfoundland Canada, the winters are typically moderate, lots of snow but not extremely cold.  The lower level is 1200 and the upper level is 1200 sq/ft.


----------



## dispatcher101 (Apr 3, 2010)

2400 sq ft is probably a little bit large for the mid-sized PE firebox.  Although it sounds like you have pretty good insulation as well as some other features in the home that will help to retain alot of the heat.  My T5 has the same fire box as the Spectrum/classic.  It heats my 1400 sq ft tri-level home (built in 1984) here in Colorado fairly well; but on the colder nights I definitely need a blower.  

That being said; will the stove be for primary heat or just supplemental?  
Others will want sketches of your layout (moving the heat is often the problem)

You won't have any trouble running the stove; they are remarkably simple to run.  You should be very impressed on the burn times.

After all that rambling...If it is going to be the main source of heat in the home I would go with the bigger Summit or Alderlea T6.

Good luck


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 3, 2010)

Go with the larger stove.  You can always running lower or put less wood in it.  The smaller stove could get killed trying to keep up with your heating area.  Just DO IT


----------



## BrowningBAR (Apr 3, 2010)

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> Hi guys, finally made the decision to put in a wood stove. I have decided to go with a Pacific Energy as I have heard many great reviews on them and to be honest their is not allot of competition around so the service should be good as they are quite popular. I live in a newly constructed split entry approx. 2400sq/ft (12 up and 12 down) ice Styrofoam insulation for the foundation and a heat recovery ventilation system. I am considering the spectrum classic or spectrum (not sure of the differences.  Supposed to be rated for 2000sq/ft. I think that will easily heat the house. I really do not want to go the next step up (summit) as the stove seem a fair bit larger (and more expensive) and I really think it would be too much stove for my needs. Unless you guys convince me otherwise. Am i heading in the right direction? I plan on installing it at the bottom of my stairway leading into the basement for ease of getting the air moving up the stairwell. Any advice or recommendations would be much appreciated. This will be my first wood stove, but I grew up with nothing but wood heat so I know my way around a stove and wood but I am no expert by any means. Thanks guys.




2,000 sq ft is under optimum conditions defined by the stove manufacturer. A lot has to do with climate (which yours is colder than most of the U.S.), your floor plan (is it an open layout?), and your insulation (which you seem to have covered). Weather is not a constant, and even though your monthly averages may seem moderate to you, I would guess you also get hit with really cold spells like most of us do throughout the winter. And those are the days where you will want a stove with extra power.

The summit has 96k BTUs available and the Spectrum has 72k BTUs. If I was purchasing a stove for the home and location you described I would go with the stove larger stove. The larger stove won't work as hard, you will get longer burns, and it will heat your house more easily. There is nothing worse than buying a new stove, and the added cost of installation, and realizing you should have gotten a bigger stove. *It will nag at you every time the house isn't as warm as you would like it to be.* It is extremely rare that someone posts on this forum complaining that the stove they purchased is too large. But you will see a lot of posts stating they wished they would have gotten the bigger stove.

The only reason I wouldn't go with the larger stove is if your floor plan isn't open. If that is the case, and you are looking for whole hows heating, you will either need to go with more than one stove (look at my signature) or go with a wood boiler/furnace.


----------



## 70marlin (Apr 3, 2010)

Bigger is better. I'm upgrading to a add unit to my forced air system because I don't like all the cold spots in my house. "You close the bed room door and it’s like a walk in freezer!" It’s a lot more expensive furnace and chimney I hope it will be worth it? Good luck with your adventure!


----------



## begreen (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you have any existing heating bills that you can provide information on? Otherwise we are just speculating on how well the stove will work, or not. If you can provide last December and January's heating cost and the units of consumption, that will give us a guide for the btus used. 

If the choice is borderline, then I would err towards the larger stove. It's a big investment, but when you think that it will be serving you for the next 20 or more years, then the per year cost of upgrading is not so bad. While discussing with the dealer, consider getting an Alderlea. The mass of cast iron does a great job of buffering the stove heat. It is a pleasure to use and run. 

For comparison to your house, we live in a 2000 sq ft old home that was tightened up in 2006. There is still some work to do, but it's not too bad for heating. We live in a much milder climate and have the PE T6. It's running right now and has been for the past 4 days with temps running between 35-45 °F. The house is staying at a comfortable 70-72 °F on half-loads of wood. We are averaging about 8-12 hrs between reloads. The stove is not too big, it's just how one runs it when the weather is milder. Half loads of wood work fine. Last night was exceptionally windy so I filled it up around 7 pm. This morning at 7:30am I started up today's fire from the remaining coals. 

Last piece of advice, get lots of wood stacked now. More than anything else be sure that your wood is dry by autumn. Modern stoves really work better with dry wood.


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 3, 2010)

We have a fairly open floor plan. The lower level wont be an issue as I am keeping that all open except for a spare bedroom and bath. Upstairs we have it wide open minus the bedrooms of course. The heating bills are the main reason for making this decision. $425+ per month(electric heat), equal billing I believe. Wife takes care of that stuff. The air exchanger should do a good job of moving that air around however I plan to get a couple through the wall fans I have seen around if it is a big issue. The lower level will be the family room area and I am little worried it would be way to hot down there. Don't have any drawing's on the place sorry. I will look into the bigger stove and re think the issue.


----------



## oldspark (Apr 3, 2010)

I just ordered a Summit for my 2800 sq ft open floor plan in NW Iowa and am glad I went with the bigger even though the house heats fairly easy with the wood burner I have now (old clunker), I took the advice from this forum and went with the bigger one and I now know they were dead on.


----------



## dougstove (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi;
I have a Pacific Energy Super27, the plainest mid-size version.
I have a 1900 sq ft. tri level split, with the stove on the middle level;  the house is reasonably insulated and tight but far from R2000.
In New Brunswick it gives us all the heat we need, and more.  We have electric back up, but it never comes on, unless we are away.
In cold weather (mid-December to end of February, -5 to -30C) we burn nearly 24/7, with about 3-4 full loads per day.
In shoulder season we burn one load in the evening.
I heat the house on about 3.5-4 cords per winter of good quality, dry maple with a bit of yellow birch and white birch kindling.
I have a simple air return from the lowest level to the stove room, and that made a big difference, since the house is elongated.

An advantage in the larger PE stoves is the ability to burn slightly longer pieces, so less cutting;  the Summit is actually only slightly larger than the Super27 in terms of floor footprint.
But the Super27 gives us all the heat we want, in a winter climate similar to yours.  I do have a big expanse of exposed masonry right behind the stove that gives a thermal flywheel effect.

I am wondering, reading from American posters, whether the general insulation standards there are a bit lower, since the wood consumption and stove sizing seem surprisingly large to me, given the climate.


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe the American just like allot more heat? A home the size of mine should be good with 4 - 4 1/2 cords keeping the house at 22c or roughly 72f. I also think they are paying less for the stoves as well despite our dollar being near par. I would be looking at 3k for a summit I believe and roughly 2300 for a summit.


----------



## dougstove (Apr 3, 2010)

I got my Super27, installed, for about $1600 18 months ago, but the guy told me the prices were going up.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 4, 2010)

I heat this place with the Englander 30 which has the same firebox size as the Summit and consistently burn three cords a year in it keeping the place around 72 to 74 F. 1,200 sq. ft. downstairs and 1,200 upstairs. The upstairs/downstairs split is usually two to three degrees. In winter I run three 2/3 loads a day and in spring and fall one half load in the morning and bank the coals and then a half load at nine are ten o'clock.

One of the beauties of a large firebox is some working room for configuring the load and for moving splits around if you need too during the burn.


----------



## Hogwildz (Apr 4, 2010)

If your winter temps go below 20 degrees, you may want to consider the Summit. You may also want to consider the T6, as it is a "gentle" heat as described by users in the forum here.
If you get a few days/nights in the single digits &/or a lot of wind, the smaller box may not cut it. Never go by the manufacturers advertised sf heating capacity, it is not realistic (lower than stated).


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have basically decided to go with the Super 27. The extra cost is just not doable right now but I sure have to get off the electric. I will take the extra I save and work on installing vents to move the air around good but I am really hoping the Air exchanger will help in that regard. I also just lined up 6 cords of wood, 3 Birch and 3 spruce for $700 delivered in 8 foot lengths. Good deal for around these parts. If I am wrong on the stove I will suck it up and let you guys know. 

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## dispatcher101 (Apr 5, 2010)

sounds good.  Definitely put the blower on it.  And don't forget to post pics.


----------



## wyosioux (Apr 5, 2010)

Skin,
I believe if there is any way you can have the stove located opposite of your staircase, that would be the best. This way, the heat will work its way across that lower area to the stair column and of course, go up from there. I think that if you put it directly near the bottom of the stairs, you will be unhappy with the heat you feel in the lower area. It sounds as if this is something that possibly could still be done, right? I am looking at putting a stove in my basement, and two different installers have given me this advice. Luckily for me, my already build heath area is indeed opposite my stairs. Good luck!


----------



## madison (Apr 5, 2010)

dispatcher101 said:
			
		

> sounds good.  Definitely put the blower on it.  And don't forget to post pics.



2nd the advise for the blower (~$250 additional).  And understand the $$ issues, but you may end up throwing money away by rushing and buying the smaller unit.  I hope it works out well nonetheless.


----------



## wendell (Apr 6, 2010)

Might want to hold off a bit. Rumor has it that PE's spring sale is going to be a free or greatly reduced blower. Hopefully that will help you get the more appropriately sized stove.


----------



## oldspark (Apr 6, 2010)

wendell said:
			
		

> Might want to hold off a bit. Rumor has it that PE's spring sale is going to be a free or greatly reduced blower. Hopefully that will help you get the more appropriately sized stove.


 I just ordered a PE and if they do that I am going to try and get it from them, it was a hassle getting the stove ordered in the first place and I think they owe me.


----------



## Todd (Apr 6, 2010)

I hate to say it but I think you will be disappointed in going with the smaller stove especially with a basement install. It's tough to heat 2400 sq ft from a basement even with great insulation, I know I tried and ended up with a stove on each floor. It will probably be fine in the shoulder seasons but you will miss the bigger fire box mid winter.


----------



## wendell (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, if you are going to put it in the basement, go big or go home!  ;-)


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 6, 2010)

You've made the order so I won't say how you should absolutely have bought the summit, oh, I just did. So now you should be sure that your install will accommodate the larger stove if in the future you decide to upgrade. Be sure not to build your hearth to just barely fit the spectrum, but look to be sure that you could fit a summit with room to spare. Also consider the flue penetration through the wall or ceiling to be sure that you can accommodate the larger stove. I built my hearth pretty perfectly to my chosen stove and in doing so eliminated an easy conversion to a cat stove of my choice. 

2400 SF in canada with "lots of snow"? Yes, summit for sure. The smaller PEs are also excellent stoves when run within their design range. Look at it this way, your car will make a lot of power with the engine at redline max rpms. Enough power to climb some big hills fast. If you run that car (or stove) at max output its life will be greatly reduced, fuel consumption goes up, and burn times go down.


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have not made the order, yet. Still shopping around for a good price. If I happen to find a Summit at a good price I may just go for it. Still crunching all the numbers yet though.


----------



## summit (Apr 7, 2010)

go with the summit, you will not be dissappointed. The mid sized 27/spectrum would be okay for you if you were doing @ 1500 sgft, but for more than that, you need the big dawg... We heat a 1700 sqft house w/ the summit in Maine, and when jan/feb weather hits -10 I'm glad I have it and not the more "appropriatly" sized super series.


----------



## KB007 (Apr 7, 2010)

+1 for Summit.  Our Nap 1450 (2 cu ft) struggled to keep our house warm at night when the temps dropped.


----------



## Dix (Apr 7, 2010)

The basic needs for my PE insert were 1500 SF of a 2000 SF house (the other 500 is an accessory apartment). Center chimney, pretty tight house (found someleaks this winter, gonna work on those). OHW for the apartment & main house HW. I was good to go.

Lost the oil burner for 3 days at the coldest temps we had in January, and pushed the Pacific to heat the entire house. The main part was 68 at 0. The apartment was 60. 

I am now considering a small stove for the apartment ( and an electric hot water heater  >:-(  ).

Go with the bigger stove, and don't look back.


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 9, 2010)

Just got a quote on a Summit, all black with on a pedestal and no ash pan, $2000.00 or Nickle trim door, ash pan and blower for $2650.00 plus tax. Thoughts?


----------



## oldspark (Apr 9, 2010)

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> Just got a quote on a Summit, all black with on a pedestal and no ash pan, $2000.00 or Nickle trim door, ash pan and blower for $2650.00 plus tax. Thoughts?


 I would think that is about right, I was quoted 3050 for a red one with all black trim and blower, I whined and he dropped it to 2700.


----------



## begreen (Apr 9, 2010)

Skip the ash pan.


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 9, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Skip the ash pan.



Why?, again, I am not familiar with new EPA stoves. I am used to the old stoves that all the ash fell to the bottom of the ash pan anyway. If I install an ash pan would I just have to rake them into it anyway?


----------



## Hogwildz (Apr 9, 2010)

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The ash pan is small, messy, and is just another place that if not sealed correctly, will let additional combustion air in , making the fire harder to control.
Its just as easy to scoop/shovel the ashes from the floor and into an ash pan, put a lid on and take outside and rest on a non combustible surface, and away from any other combustible surface.
Its just not worth the added mess & cost.


----------



## begreen (Apr 9, 2010)

Yup, it's design is poor and pretty useless. Comes standard on the Alderlea, but I would not pay extra for it. We don't use it at all. Can't say it's worthless as it might make someone a nice bun warmer.


----------



## madison (Apr 9, 2010)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> The ash pan is small, messy, and is just another place that if not sealed correctly, will let additional combustion air in , making the fire harder to control.
> Its just as easy to scoop/shovel the ashes from the floor and into an ash pan, put a lid on and take outside and rest on a non combustible surface, and away from any other combustible surface.
> Its just not worth the added mess & cost.



Second that, and the blower can be added on yourself if you decide you need it.  Just have a power outlet within 6 feet


----------



## oldspark (Apr 10, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Skip the ash pan.


I thought the ash pan was standard on the summit.


----------



## oldspark (Apr 10, 2010)

On the PE site it says the ash pan on the summit is standard.


----------



## dispatcher101 (Apr 10, 2010)

Pain in the ash  Not really if you ask me,  but what do I know.


----------



## begreen (Apr 10, 2010)

oldspark said:
			
		

> On the PE site it says the ash pan on the summit is standard.



It's standard on the Summit Classic, but optional on the Summit pedestal model.


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 10, 2010)

I like the look of the pedestal a bit more plus I have 2 large dogs that will cause a bunch of fur to fly around under there anyway. I went to talk to the guy today about the stove and guess what, closed on a Saturday What business closes on a Saturday? I know it's off season but come on


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 12, 2010)

Made the plunge today. Ordered the PE Summit, should be here in a week or so. Thanks for all the advice guys. 

Pics will come but they will take a while, not installing till later this summer.


----------



## oldspark (Apr 12, 2010)

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> Made the plunge today. Ordered the PE Summit, should be here in a week or so. Thanks for all the advice guys.
> 
> Pics will come but they will take a while, not installing till later this summer.


 Cool I hope you like yours as that means I will like mine.


----------



## dougstove (Apr 14, 2010)

The ashpan is not necessary.  They run best with about an inch of ash or more in the bottom anyway, and it does not accumulate fast.  I empty mine with a shovel into a metal ash bucket, about 1-2 empties per cord of wood burned.


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 14, 2010)

dougstove said:
			
		

> The ashpan is not necessary.  They run best with about an inch of ash or more in the bottom anyway, and it does not accumulate fast.  I empty mine with a shovel into a metal ash bucket, about 1-2 empties per cord of wood burned.


Very impressive, I was expecting much more dumping. Why does it work better with a little ash in the bottom? I am the type of guy that would have probably been cleaning that thing once a day.


----------



## dougstove (Apr 14, 2010)

I think the ash bed contributes to insulating the combustion layer and keeping it hot;  it also seems to change the air flow properties a bit.


----------



## wendell (Apr 14, 2010)

dougstove said:
			
		

> I think the ash bed contributes to insulating the combustion layer and keeping it hot;  it also seems to change the air flow properties a bit.



Plus, you aren't creating too much heat on the floor of the stove, cracking the brick or warping the grate, depending on what your stove has.


----------

